# ai-3/BSI-Symposium: Sichere Identitäten, Daten und Dienste



## Newsfeed (29 April 2010)

Auf dem fünften Symposium des Bundesamts für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik und der Arbeitsgruppe Identitätsschutz im Internet wurden Hilfsmittel wie der elektronische Personalausweis oder die De-Mail diskutiert, die dem Bürger eine sichere digitale Identität zur Verfügung stellen sollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

